# Warning: unable to open an initial console. [Solved]

## ddurkee

I bought 2 Sun Netra T1 105's and I am trying to get Gentoo SELinux up and running on them.  I configured and built the kernel and when I boot I get the following errors:

[   33.758290] Warning: unable to open an initial console.

[   33.827082] Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found.  Try passing init= option to kernel.

[   33.937008]  <0>Press Stop-A (L1-A) to return to the boot prom

Does anyone know what I am missing in the kernel or how I fix this error?  Here is some background: 

- I have have 2 disks in the system each is 18Gb

- I wanted to have just 1 partition, ext3, that was mirrored to the other disk, but I could not get the system to run Silo when it booted, so I split off a small /boot partition which is not raided.

- The root partition is mirrored.

- Swap is not raided

I have included .config, fdisk listing, /boot/silo.conf and bootup log

Can anyone help?

Thanks !

Dave

Silo.conf:

partition = 1

root = /dev/sda1

timeout = 10

image = /boot/2.6.18-hardened-r6

        label = linux

Here is the complete boot listing:

[    0.000000] PROMLIB: Sun IEEE Boot Prom 'OBP 3.10.24 1999/08/16 17:37'

[    0.000000] PROMLIB: Root node compatible: sun4u

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.18-hardened-r6 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo Linux 3.4.6)) #6 Tue Mar 27

[    0.000000] ARCH: SUN4U

[    0.000000] Ethernet address: 08:00:20:c1:e5:ae

[    0.000000] PROM: Built device tree with 56760 bytes of memory.

[    0.000000] CPU[0]: Caches D[sz(16384):line_sz(32)] I[sz(16384):line_sz(32)] E[sz(2097152):line_sz(64)]

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 130425

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

[    9.198406] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    9.204940] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 1048576 bytes)

[    9.210432] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 524288 bytes)

[    9.282198] Memory: 1033848k available (2288k kernel code, 864k data, 128k init) [fffff80000000000,000000003fec2]

[    9.427311] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 880.30 BogoMIPS (lpj=4401530)

[    9.427593] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

[    9.427639] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    9.427742] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    9.427817] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    9.431225] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    9.443663] PCI: Probing for controllers.

[    9.447351] /pci@1f,0/pci@1,1: SABRE PCI Bus Module

[    9.447388] /pci@1f,0/pci@1: SABRE PCI Bus Module

[    9.451705] PCI0(PBMA): Bus running at 33MHz

[    9.452319] PCI0(PBMB): Bus running at 33MHz

[    9.452422] ebus0: [auxio] [power] [SUNW,pll] [su] [su] [ecpp] [fdthree] [eeprom] [flashprom] [watchdog] [displa]

[    9.457300] power: Control reg at 1fff1724000 ... not using powerd.

[    9.458715] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    9.459500] AUXIO: Found device at /pci@1f,0/pci@1,1/ebus@1/auxio@14,726000

[    9.459827] /pci@1f,0/pci@1,1/ebus@1/eeprom@14,0: Clock regs at 000001fff1000000

[    9.461589] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    9.537538] IP route cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 65536 bytes)

[    9.538472] TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 262144 bytes)

[    9.540058] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 131072 bytes)

[    9.540844] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 16384)

[    9.540861] TCP reno registered

[    9.545210] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    9.545270] audit(1175158165.040:1): initialized

[    9.546550] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    9.567632] Initializing Cryptographic API

[    9.567669] io scheduler noop registered

[    9.567702] io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

[   13.813608] Console: switching to mono PROM 80x34

[   18.210784] rtc_init: no PC rtc found

[   18.211479] su@14,3803f8: ttyS0 at MMIO 0x1fff13803f8 (irq = 5) is a 16550A

[   18.211980] Console: ttyS0 (SU)

[   21.700098] su@14,3602f8: ttyS1 at MMIO 0x1fff13602f8 (irq = 6) is a 16550A

[   21.793228] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

[   21.876795] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

[   21.984639] sym0: <875> rev 0x3 at pci 0000:01:02.0 irq 13

[   22.143549] sym0: No NVRAM, ID 7, Fast-20, SE, parity checking

[   22.227366] sym0: SCSI BUS has been reset.

[   22.281149] scsi0 : sym-2.2.3

[   25.261033]   Vendor: FUJITSU   Model: MAJ3182M SUN18G   Rev: 0804

[   25.342243]   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

[   25.438340]  target0:0:0: tagged command queuing enabled, command queue depth 16.

[   25.536875]  target0:0:0: Beginning Domain Validation

[   25.603441]  target0:0:0: asynchronous

[   25.654624]  target0:0:0: wide asynchronous

[   25.710381]  target0:0:0: FAST-20 WIDE SCSI 40.0 MB/s ST (50 ns, offset 16)

[   25.802856]  target0:0:0: Domain Validation skipping write tests

[   25.881811]  target0:0:0: Ending Domain Validation

[   25.951055]   Vendor: FUJITSU   Model: MAJ3182M SUN18G   Rev: 0804

[   26.032345]   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

[   26.128429]  target0:0:1: tagged command queuing enabled, command queue depth 16.

[   26.226822]  target0:0:1: Beginning Domain Validation

[   26.293411]  target0:0:1: asynchronous

[   26.344621]  target0:0:1: wide asynchronous

[   26.400372]  target0:0:1: FAST-20 WIDE SCSI 40.0 MB/s ST (50 ns, offset 16)

[   26.492844]  target0:0:1: Domain Validation skipping write tests

[   26.571809]  target0:0:1: Ending Domain Validation

[   30.621057] SCSI device sda: 35378533 512-byte hdwr sectors (18114 MB)

[   30.709834] sda: Write Protect is off

[   30.759588] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write through w/ FUA

[   30.836905] SCSI device sda: 35378533 512-byte hdwr sectors (18114 MB)

[   30.925681] sda: Write Protect is off

[   30.975438] SCSI device sda: drive cache: write through w/ FUA

[   31.052125]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[   31.148008] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

[   31.388667] SCSI device sdb: 35378533 512-byte hdwr sectors (18114 MB)

[   31.477420] sdb: Write Protect is off

[   31.527169] SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write through w/ FUA

[   31.604440] SCSI device sdb: 35378533 512-byte hdwr sectors (18114 MB)

[   31.693285] sdb: Write Protect is off

[   31.743023] SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write through w/ FUA

[   31.819695]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

[   31.873757] sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

[   31.932620] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[   32.002678] sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[   32.073031] rtc_sun_init: Registered Mostek RTC driver.

[   32.142258] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[   32.211530] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[   32.281355] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[   32.356969] md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

[   32.435964] md: bitmap version 4.39

[   32.482139] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.7.0-ioctl (2006-06-24) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[   32.592163] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.0.4 loaded

[   32.664328] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded

[   32.750422] oprofile: using timer interrupt.

[   32.806884] TCP bic registered

[   32.847016] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[   32.904291] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[   32.963261] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[   33.045725] md: autorun ...

[   33.082388] md: considering sdb2 ...

[   33.129324] md:  adding sdb2 ...

[   33.171742] md:  adding sda2 ...

[   33.214132] md: created md0

[   33.250836] md: bind<sda2>

[   33.286388] md: bind<sdb2>

[   33.321878] md: running: <sdb2><sda2>

[   33.370614] raid1: raid set md0 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

[   33.447438] md: ... autorun DONE.

[   33.531357] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   33.603467] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   33.681519] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

[   33.758290] Warning: unable to open an initial console.

[   33.827082] Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found.  Try passing init= option to kernel.

[   33.937008]  <0>Press Stop-A (L1-A) to return to the boot prom

.config

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.18-hardened-r6

# Tue Mar 27 11:19:29 2007

#

CONFIG_SPARC=y

CONFIG_SPARC64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_TIME_INTERPOLATION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_SPARC64_PAGE_SIZE_8KB=y

# CONFIG_SPARC64_PAGE_SIZE_64KB is not set

# CONFIG_SPARC64_PAGE_SIZE_512KB is not set

# CONFIG_SPARC64_PAGE_SIZE_4MB is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_100=y

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=100

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

#

# General machine setup

#

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

CONFIG_US3_FREQ=m

CONFIG_US2E_FREQ=m

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_LARGE_ALLOCS=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_SBUS=y

CONFIG_SBUSCHAR=y

CONFIG_SUN_AUXIO=y

CONFIG_SUN_IO=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SUN_OPENPROMFS=m

CONFIG_SPARC32_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF32=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT32 is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

CONFIG_ARPD=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

#

# TCP congestion control

#

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO=m

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP_DCCP=m

CONFIG_INET_DCCP_DIAG=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_ACKVEC=y

#

# DCCP CCIDs Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID2=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_TFRC_LIB=m

#

# DCCP Kernel Hacking

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_DEBUG is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE=m

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

# CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD is not set

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGICPTI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SUNESP is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=y

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=y

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_EMC is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR=m

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_ULI526X is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_SPARCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_RAW=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_SUNCORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_SUNZILOG=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_SUNZILOG_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_SUNSU=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_SUNSU_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_SUNSAB=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_SUNHV=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_SBUS=y

# CONFIG_FB_BW2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CG3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CG6 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FFB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TCX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CG14 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_P9100 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LEO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_PROM_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

CONFIG_FONTS=y

# CONFIG_FONT_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_7x14 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_10x18 is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_SUN_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Sound

#

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

# CONFIG_USB is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set

#

# DMA Clients

#

#

# DMA Devices

#

#

# Misc Linux/SPARC drivers

#

CONFIG_SUN_OPENPROMIO=y

CONFIG_SUN_MOSTEK_RTC=y

# CONFIG_OBP_FLASH is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_BPP is not set

# CONFIG_BBC_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_ENVCTRL is not set

# CONFIG_DISPLAY7SEG is not set

#

# Fibre Channel support

#

# CONFIG_FC4 is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

# CONFIG_JOLIET is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VFAT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=m

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RWSEMS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO is not set

CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING=y

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DCFLUSH is not set

# CONFIG_STACK_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOTMEM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

#

# Security options

#

#

# PaX

#

# CONFIG_PAX is not set

#

# Miscellaneous hardening features

#

# CONFIG_PAX_MEMORY_SANITIZE is not set

#

# Grsecurity

#

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC is not set

CONFIG_KEYS=y

# CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK_XFRM is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SECLVL is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_ENABLE_SECMARK_DEFAULT is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=m

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

fdisk listing

Disk /dev/sda (Sun disk label): 19 heads, 248 sectors, 7506 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 4712 * 512 bytes

   Device Flag    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1             0        21     49476   83  Linux native

/dev/sda2            21      7081  16633360   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda3             0      7506  17684136    5  Whole disk

/dev/sda4          7081      7506   1001300   83  Linux nativeLast edited by ddurkee on Fri Mar 30, 2007 5:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## widan

 *ddurkee wrote:*   

> I configured and built the kernel and when I boot I get the following errors:
> 
> ```
> [   33.758290] Warning: unable to open an initial console.
> 
> ...

 

There is no init on the root disk you specified, nor is there a /dev/console.

```
partition = 1

root = /dev/sda1

timeout = 10

image = /boot/2.6.18-hardened-r6

        label = linux
```

You put /dev/sda1 as root, but (guessing from the dmesg output) it is your /boot partition, and your root in on /dev/md0, made of /dev/sda2 and /dev/sdb2. You should set root to /dev/md0 instead of /dev/sda1 in silo.conf, and it should work.

----------

## ddurkee

All is well.  Thank you so much for your speedy reply.  I spent 2 days trying to figure this out.  Thank you, thank you!

One more question if I might, is it possible to have the boot partition be a part of a raid1 mirror and still have silo boot?

----------

